# Small Batch Cigars?



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I have never had the pleasure of trying any cigars that are not "main stream" I haven't even heard of these small batch type cigars before I became a member of this forum.

So needless to say I am very anxious to try out some of these sticks.

My question to everyone is, where do I start? What are your favorites? Recommend me some cigars!!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@mrolland5500 I believe this is your area of expertise.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SBjanderson said:


> I have never had the pleasure of trying any cigars that are not "main stream" I haven't even heard of these small batch type cigars before I became a member of this forum.
> 
> So needless to say I am very anxious to try out some of these sticks.
> 
> My question to everyone is, where do I start? What are your favorites? Recommend me some cigars!!


You are about to enter a whole knew world of cigars, when you start talking Small Batch or Boutique Cigars. I get most of mine from the vendor - smallbatchcigar.com but there are other vendors as well.

There are many different Boutique Brands out there. Here is a list of just a few Boutique Brands, that I personally enjoy. Check them out for various lines & sizes, etc. Do some review research on Google and make some choices to try.
*All Out Kings*
*Crux*
*Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust*
*Guardian of the Farm*
*Matilde*
*RoMa Craft*
*Warped*


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> You are about to enter a whole knew world of cigars, when you start talking Small Batch or Boutique Cigars. I get most of mine from the vendor - smallbatchcigar.com but there are other vendors as well.
> 
> There are many different Boutique Brands out there. Here is a list of just a few Boutique Brands, that I personally enjoy. Check them out for various lines & sizes, etc. Do some review research on Google and make some choices to try.
> *All Out Kings*
> ...


That list ought a keep ya busy for awhile! Great selection of some fine cigars/companies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatDarkKnight (Jul 24, 2017)

Also, there's a sale on RoMA today on smallbatch:

CODE: ROMATIME = 25% off of RoMa Craft Category on purchases $50+

90%+ of my cigar purchases are from mr smallbatch


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Do you want small batch/craft beer type manufacturers or do you consider limited stuff by big names to be small batch also? Would you consider an Opus, God of Fire Anni etc. to be small batch? If so get your hands on a Destino al Siglo, will change your life.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

Had a great run with them - I hardly bought anywhere else. Great people, cigars and service. Unfortunately, a recent voter initiative, Proposition 56, basically tripled the state tax on cigars effective July 1. For instance, an order I was ready to place after July 1 was for $67 worth if cigars, PLUS $37 in tax! So, while it may be too expensive for Californians, everyone else is in for a treat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

ForceofWill said:


> Do you want small batch/craft beer type manufacturers or do you consider limited stuff by big names to be small batch also? Would you consider an Opus, God of Fire Anni etc. to be small batch? If so get your hands on a Destino al Siglo, will change your life.


I am mostly interested in the small batch/craft cigar type companies. I like the limited runs from some of the bigger companies as well, I have smoked many of those types of sticks and have enjoyed them immensely! I will have to give the Destino a try


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

FatDarkKnight said:


> Also, there's a sale on RoMA today on smallbatch:
> 
> CODE: ROMATIME = 25% off of RoMa Craft Category on purchases $50+
> 
> 90%+ of my cigar purchases are from mr smallbatch


I was hoping to pick up one of their samplers but it looks like they are sold out. Most boxes over $50 are sold out, so I may just have to pick up a couple boxes to be able to get the savings.


----------



## FatDarkKnight (Jul 24, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> I am mostly interested in the small batch/craft cigar type companies. I like the limited runs from some of the bigger companies as well, I have smoked many of those types of sticks and have enjoyed them immensely! I will have to give the Destino a try


Smallbatch has the Liga Privada sampler back in stock. You get to have the Flying Pig in two blends. I'm resting mine right now and plan on enjoying them at the end of August :smile2:

L40
No. 9 Belicoso
T52 Belicoso
Dirty Rat
No. 9 Flying Pig
T52 Flying Pig

Oh- and don't forget to use your 10% code


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Start at A and work your way to Z....53 years later I'm on R.. Let YOUR tastes be your guide ...happy hunting.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

FatDarkKnight said:


> Oh- and don't forget to use your 10% code


How do I use that code? Is it a new guy promo or something?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> How do I use that code? Is it a new guy promo or something?


enter PUFF in the promo code area at checkout


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

So I just placed an order through Ezra Zion for some sticks, I was blown away with their customer service. I emailed them an odd request and they shot me back an email right away saying it wouldnt be an issue whatsoever. I went right onto their website after that and placed the order, I cannot say enough about how happy I was with their service. I am excited to try out their product and am very glad my first true small batch/boutique cigar will be one of theirs.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SBjanderson said:


> So I just placed an order through Ezra Zion for some sticks, I was blown away with their customer service. I emailed them an odd request and they shot me back an email right away saying it wouldnt be an issue whatsoever. I went right onto their website after that and placed the order, I cannot say enough about how happy I was with their service. I am excited to try out their product and am very glad my first true small batch/boutique cigar will be one of theirs.


Nothing like starting at the top
Wish I would have done that years ago instead of wasting all that money on Perdomos and RPs LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> So I just placed an order through Ezra Zion for some sticks, I was blown away with their customer service. I emailed them an odd request and they shot me back an email right away saying it wouldnt be an issue whatsoever. I went right onto their website after that and placed the order, I cannot say enough about how happy I was with their service. I am excited to try out their product and am very glad my first true small batch/boutique cigar will be one of theirs.


You should be very pleased with those cigars. @mrolland5500 turned me onto them and I'm glad he did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatDarkKnight (Jul 24, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nothing like starting at the top
> Wish I would have done that years ago instead of wasting all that money on Perdomos and RPs LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I feel ya, luckily I only ordered a 2 5ers of super too mild for me Olivas and a Perdomo 10th Anniversary before I got turned onto the good stuff. I think the Olivas and Perdomos are just gonna sit there and will pull them out for guests who want a cigar but could care less about what kind they get.. or is that rude?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Are there any comparable "mainstream" cigars to some of these boutique brands? Or are they like nothing else out there? 

My local B&M has a few different Caldwell Cigars in stock so I'm compelled to try them......


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I am super stoked to give them a whirl.

Now I just need to order some of the other cigars that you guys have advised me on!!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Check out https://store.cigarfederation.com/ well. They were just purchased by Small Batch Cigar and the also carry many Boutique Brands. They often have specials and more importantly, you can buy singles from them.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Tag for next time I order.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up @JohnnyFlake !


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Resurected... I'm amazed at the quality of service from SBC. Ordered today @ 7:30 PM and got a shipping notice at @ 7:50 pm. And it will be at my door in two days! Again outstanding service. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

SBC really is as good as everyone makes them out to be. The COTM and VIP are also incredibly great month to month. I really can't say enough good about them.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

By far one of the best places to get cigars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Yea, on top of that the point system they have is great too. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Yep, one of my favorite vendors for NCs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

yea I was lucky to get in on the last COTM with them and have been totally blown away with them and the service. I find I buy with them more than any other now especially with the almost daily specials that come up. Now they have their point system and then Scotty's Corner...very hard to find a more quality online retailer. Prices can sometimes be beat, but the fact that do free shipping and can expect to see it arrive within 3 days is outstanding.


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

This Month's Small Batch COTM.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Rusty Nail said:


> This Month's Small Batch COTM.


That's a pricey Zino. Can't wait till mine comes in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Rusty Nail said:


> This Month's Small Batch COTM.


Does anyone else feel little wierd smoking a cigar worth that much? Ive smoked a ton of opus and things like that. But this one wow! Has anyone had the anniversary or scorecsrd?


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Rusty Nail said:


> This Month's Small Batch COTM.


HOT DAMN... I am a mid-month delivery and now will be on the edge of my seat for a full week.



Irishfuente said:


> Does anyone else feel little wierd smoking a cigar worth that much? Ive smoked a ton of opus and things like that. But this one wow! Has anyone had the anniversary or scorecsrd?


No issue with it. Cigars are meant to be enjoyed and the money that I spend on the COTM is easily outpaced by the value of the shipped product. I see my delivery as two $25 cigars...  (OK, maybe a $30 cigar and a $20 cigar, but thats still just fifty bucks of cigars.) When I'm being a grump about spending I break out a briar and some pipe tobacco.


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

_stormin_ said:


> Rusty Nail said:
> 
> 
> > This Month's Small Batch COTM.
> ...


I cant wait to light this thing up


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

I will definitely vouch for Andrew at Small Batch. Fantastic service.


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anybody know what cigars usually come with the VIP package? SBC says I have a box coming. Don't know what it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

alloy said:


> Does anybody know what cigars usually come with the VIP package? SBC says I have a box coming. Don't know what it is.
> 
> Thanks!


They'll probably throw some Gurkha beauties, a couple Acid Kuba Kuba, and some other low end stuff in there for ya!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have no clue but I’d hope they are decent....one of the best online retailers. By far one of the best put together websites and shipping confirmations out there. God I wish more cigar vendors would put a effort into their website 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Ships fast too...Takes less time shipping all the way across the country than it takes a couple of the big companies two hours away from me. 

Not sure what kind you're going to get....But I will bet it will be equal or greater money wise.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Dran said:


> They'll probably throw some Gurkha beauties, a couple Acid Kuba Kuba, and some other low end stuff in there for ya!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Not SBC. Other COTM's may do that, but not SBC. It's one of the few programs of that sort I would consider joining.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dran said:


> They'll probably throw some Gurkha beauties, a couple Acid Kuba Kuba, and some other low end stuff in there for ya!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


If I HAD to recommend a COTM club. This would be the one. I've seen plenty of shipments , all A-1 smokes . But I understand the doubt you have in these clubs. Lotsa crap out there.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I think @Dran was making a joke!

But as a member of the SBC COTM in both the $50 & $30 a month categories, I can attest to the quality of their packages and I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the VIP package whatsoever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hmmm...the reason I went for the VIP is because when I ordered a tenner of Lirio Roja, they mistakenly sent me a fiver. I notified Andrew and he apologized profusely. Even sent a guardian with the fiver that day (package was shipped out that day). Impressive Customer Service if you ask me.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Indeed, I love small batch! As @Ewood implied I was just throwing misguided humor out there.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

alloy said:


> Hmmm...the reason I went for the VIP is because when I ordered a tenner of Lirio Roja, they mistakenly sent me a fiver. I notified Andrew and he apologized profusely. Even sent a guardian with the fiver that day (package was shipped out that day). Impressive Customer Service if you ask me.


He is the man, and from my probably close to 50 purchases from him he has never screwed up so that was a flook and I'm not surprised he fixed it right away.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

No Gurkas dangit! But a 10 box of Davidoff Art Edition 2017! WOW! I like this VIP stuff! :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

For anyone interested, I just got notification today that the $50 COTM club membership has an opening again. I've been playing around with the idea, but haven't sold myself on it yet. Don't know if it's still available as of this posting, but figured someone might be interested.


----------



## air2desk (Apr 12, 2018)

SBC is an outstanding vendor. From packaging (the contents you buy can survive a war), to very fast ship times, to selection is beyond most all online vendors. That already sets them apart, but the most crucial aspect, customer service, is beyond excellent. I have mis-ordered, and after they shipped, called them and, bam, they are on it. Great organization that knows the industry and fulfills on its marketing promises. Then, goes beyond. Support them. They will support you. I am not affiliated, just a happy customer. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

air2desk said:


> I am not affiliated, just a happy customer.


I beleive it! Not many vendors get their own thread for members to rave about their greatness!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------

